# WORD BEARERS - Den of Imagination HD Showcase



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, Now this is something ... something else. I just loveee those high level big projects the effort really payed off when you see the full glorious army. Just enjoy..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pGUq3VAFwc




























Full gallery: http://bit.ly/1xgpAz2

If you want to keep up with us - subsribe to our @Youtube channel: http://bit.ly/1yLYeTa


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

F**K me silly. That looks Ace!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

_TWO _Fire Raptors! :gimmefive:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet fucking jebus! :shok:


EDIT: You know what? Have a cookie mate! :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

That is-

Whew, that is fan-fucking-tacular. (ok, bear with me, that word combo didn't work out quite as well as planned)


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my..


----------

